# Masters in Engineering or MBA?



## 1SmartEngineer

Would anyone who has had to make this decision tell us how they overcame this dilemma?


----------



## EM_PS

I don't have either - but i would lean towards the MBA. current trends in engineering, even w/ out the crappo economy figured in, already had an MBA as giving you more 'mileage' in terms of advancement potential, becoming principal / owner, etc. Depending on what you truly want to pursue career track-wise, an MBA probably will allow you to leverage yourself toward a wider array of tracks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I took the middle road and got a MEM (Masters in Engineering Management). It's sorta like an MBA for engineers.


----------



## Diogo

I was faced with the same decision. Im a Civil Eng. and just finished my MBA. The reason I chose the MBA route was because I had friends and my fiance who got masters or phds in civil. While they were taking the courses, I realized that most of the theory they learned wasn't applied in the real world. The classes that had relevance to their line of work, didn't teach them anything that I didn't know or couldn't figure out on my own. So, I felt I wouldn't get much out of a masters in civil. I also had in interest in Finance.

You need to have an interest in business however, as I had to take 60 credits to get my degree..and it took me almost 3.5 yrs to do it. So, luckily I enjoyed the material.


----------



## ddt21

Diogo said:


> I was faced with the same decision. Im a Civil Eng. and just finished my MBA. The reason I chose the MBA route was because I had friends and my fiance who got masters or phds in civil. While they were taking the courses, I realized that most of the theory they learned wasn't applied in the real world. The classes that had relevance to their line of work, didn't teach them anything that I didn't know or couldn't figure out on my own. So, I felt I wouldn't get much out of a masters in civil. I also had in interest in Finance.
> You need to have an interest in business however, as I had to take 60 credits to get my degree..and it took me almost 3.5 yrs to do it. So, luckily I enjoyed the material.


I am two semester into my MBA program. I chose this route also because of my interst in buisenss.

I am curious Diogo, what type of job oppurtunities are out there for a civil with an MBA emphisis in Finance? I am also interested in finance, but I am not sure what type of market there is for a civil engineer with an MBA in Finance.


----------



## JoeBoone82

I'm surprised that nobody has advised going with the Masters in Engineering. With our profession almost at the point of requiring a masters to become licensed, it would only put you ahead of the curve. (Maybe an MBA would help count towards those hours though, I am not sure)

I have about 1 semester left on my M.Eng Structural Engineering. I felt that it would strengthen my knowledge in my field (especially since my undergrad Civil was not a structural emphasis) and help me when it comes time to take the PE. Either way, furthering your education can never hurt. Good luck.


----------



## dastuff

Due to cost I chose to get the Masters in Engineering...

A masters in engineering cost me about 20k when an MBA would have easily cost over 60k (UCLA costs 90k)... I've decided to teach myself business by reading books on the subject instead of taking the classes... I'll let you know in 10 years how this worked out for me


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I got the Masters in Engineering. The gov paid me full salary to go to school full time, so it was a no-brainer.


----------



## kevo_55

An MBA/MS/ME might not be all that bad.

I've heard that some people believe that PE stands for a "professional eater."


----------



## wilheldp_PE

kevo_55 said:


> I've heard that some people believe that PE stands for a "professional eater."


Physical Education is the one I hear the most.


----------



## z06dustin

both.

http://www.universities.com/Distance_Learn...ngineering.html


----------



## MonteBiker

It depends on what you want to do. If you want to own your own business or go into management, then the MBA would be more helpful. If you want to be an design engineer then I would recommend the Masters in Engineering.

I think I am going to disagree with the fact that the information you get out of an engineering masters is not going to be helpful in real life experiences. At least with civil undergraduate programs, the curriculum are so broad to cover all of the material, that you miss out on a lot of the classes that teach you what you need to know about topics. Engineering education isn't just learning how to use codes and computer programs. Knowing how systems interact and behave isn't dictated by a code. Codes set safe boundaries for solutions. Computer programs are tools to help reach answers more quickly but it is often necessary to know the basic behind how they work in order to use them correctly. Engineers must be well enough versed in their fields to know that their solutions make sense and are reasonable. "The computer program said so" is not a valid excuse if there is ever a problem.


----------



## Diogo

An MBA degree will give you the best of both worlds. You are getting trained to be an engineer and then you are trained to be a manager through an MBA. You get to interact with people that do nothing but manage, make business decisions, people who own businesses, who have filed for bankruptcy and who are thinking about starting their own company. From my experience, you polish your presentation skills, become a better communicator and learn how to see the big picture.

I agree that a masters in engineering will give you more depth in your topic...so it depends on what you want to do. I want to be a seasoned PE before I become a manager, but someday I hope to be in a managerial position, and at that point, I know I have all the tools that any Finance/Business major has. And if one day, engineering doesn't work out for you, businesses love engineers...I know engineers that work for Wall Street and work for Banks...so you never know where life may take you.

I think combining an engineering degree with a business degree is a good combination and a rare one. But again, you have to have an interest in business, because the curriculum is twice as long as an engineering masters...And get it early, I'm 25, but getting married next year...once you get married or have kids...it becomes twice as hard


----------



## JoeBoone82

Diogo said:


> And get it early, I'm 25, but getting married next year...once you get married or have kids...it becomes twice as hard


Or maybe even impossible, lol.


----------



## Sschell

I'm taking a class in lean six sigma to see if I want to take more business classes... still undecided.


----------



## MGX

Personally I'd go with the Masters of Engineering degree instead of the MBA.

I'd figure one could learn enough about business just by taking some classes or going to industry training workshops.


----------



## Roy T.

Depends on what you want to do. If you ever want to practice as a Professional Engineer or even get an Engineering job in today's morket an MS is a no brainer. Unless you go to a real top-notch MBA program and never intend to practice Engineering professionally, I would think twice about an MBA. The market is flooded with them.

Back in the day... when I graduated in 1991... a BS degree in civil engineering required, at a MINIMUM, 153 semester hours. Today that same degree can be had for 125 hours. This is little more than an introductory curriculum and just not enough for professional career in Engineering. In a lot of undergrad programs, basic topics like linear algebra and stress/fem analysis aren't even taught until the grad level. Industry is demanding more from new hires.

If you *really* want to make the big bucks and work at the highest levels of industry - bite the bullet and get a PhD.


----------



## chaosiscash

Roy T. said:


> Depends on what you want to do. If you ever want to practice as a Professional Engineer or even get an Engineering job in today's morket an MS is a no brainer.
> If you *really* want to make the big bucks and work at the highest levels of industry - bite the bullet and get a PhD.


Yikes. I guess I'm completely unqualified. I guess I should quit my job and surrender my stamp for destruction.


----------



## Supe

chaosiscash said:


> Yikes. I guess I'm completely unqualified. I guess I should quit my job and surrender my stamp for destruction.


You can always get a job selling Mindys in today's Morket.


----------



## JoeBoone82

Roy T. said:


> Depends on what you want to do. If you ever want to practice as a Professional Engineer or even get an Engineering job in today's morket an MS is a no brainer. Unless you go to a real top-notch MBA program and never intend to practice Engineering professionally, I would think twice about an MBA. The market is flooded with them.
> Back in the day... when I graduated in 1991... a BS degree in civil engineering required, at a MINIMUM, 153 semester hours. Today that same degree can be had for 125 hours. This is little more than an introductory curriculum and just not enough for professional career in Engineering. In a lot of undergrad programs, basic topics like linear algebra and stress/fem analysis aren't even taught until the grad level. Industry is demanding more from new hires.
> 
> If you *really* want to make the big bucks and work at the highest levels of industry - bite the bullet and get a PhD.


I was wondering why it took so long for someone to point this out too. MS/ME is good for practicing engineer, also with our industry pushing towards a masters becoming a requirement for licensure, for the same reason that you discussed.... the number of hours in undergrad.

About the big bucks and a PhD.... might not necessarily be true in the private sector. The pay is client driven, and if a BS/BE educated PE can get the job done, the client is not going to want and pay the PhD's fee that is set up according to their salary.


----------



## Roy T.

Supe said:


> You can always get a job selling Mindys in today's Morket.


har har har! more message board comedy! yeah a couple of mistypes, i guess only real smart people, with lots of time on their hands and nothing better to do, edit there message board posts for grammer and spelling.

Companies aren't hiring NEW engineers without a masters degree. that is the reality of the world in which we find ourselves. If you already have a PE then I guess it doesn't apply to you. does it genius?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Roy T. said:


> Companies aren't hiring NEW engineers without a masters degree.


You may want to tell that to the 95%+ of new grads at Rose-Hulman this year that already have job offers. They'll probably want to know that their offers will be rescinded because they don't have masters degrees.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Roy T. said:


> Companies aren't hiring NEW engineers without a masters degree. that is the reality of the world in which we find ourselves.


And there goes your credibility.


----------



## MonteBiker

Roy T. said:


> har har har! more message board comedy! yeah a couple of mistypes, i guess only real smart people, with lots of time on their hands and nothing better to do, edit there message board posts for grammer and spelling.
> Companies aren't hiring NEW engineers without a masters degree. that is the reality of the world in which we find ourselves. If you already have a PE then I guess it doesn't apply to you. does it genius?


I think I am going to have to side with wilheldp on this one. There are a lot of companies that do not require Masters degrees. The exception to this would be specialized (usually) private firms which will have you working in one specific discipline. The two or three intro to structures courses are not enough to prepare you for designing the latest innovative, tallest structure on the planet or the longest, most slender bridge around. The problem with requiring a masters degree is that they realize that they are going to have a larger base rate of pay for incoming employees. Firms that just need general civil engineers may be better off taking a general civil engineering student, with a BS, and providing them the additional training in house lowering their entry level designer salaries.

I do agree that with civil programs becoming more and more broad, less time is being spent on engineering subjects. This is increasing the need for either 5 year full time programs or a master's degree as a prerequisite for liscensure. I do believe that this is a good idea in the long run. I value my MS and found that while I don't derive the theory of structures everyday for a living, that the experience that I gained from those classes helps me better predict how my designs will behave.


----------



## Supe

Roy T. said:


> har har har! more message board comedy! yeah a couple of mistypes, i guess only real smart people, with lots of time on their hands and nothing better to do, edit there message board posts for grammer and spelling.
> Companies aren't hiring NEW engineers without a masters degree. that is the reality of the world in which we find ourselves. If you already have a PE then I guess it doesn't apply to you. does it genius?



Awfully defensive considering I merely posted a comment in jest. Then again, I must not be one of those "real smart" people mentioned in your post as I have the time to sit here and type a response, and have neither a Master's nor a PE. I am a relatively "new" engineer however, yet still find myself gainfully employed with little fear of being dismissed from my job.

To say that companies are only hiring new engineers with Master's degrees is simply incorrect. In fact, the vast majority of new hires in the engineering field do not. There are trade-offs with any sort of post-graduate degree when seeking employment in a struggling economy. If you are able to find work, you may have a slightly higher starting salary. However, for an entry level engineering role, companies may see no need to pay more money for additional education when there is no experience to support it, especially when you've got other candidates coming from the top-tier schools.

If anything, that Master's may give you the nod over another candidate with all other credentials being equal after gaining a few years of experience, but in all likelihood, your starting pay isn't going to change at that point. I WILL be pursuing my Master's in the near future, but only because I am in a field that is typically thought of as exempt and has very little need for a PE. The Master's will simply add credibility to my functioning role in the eyes of the clients and pad my resume, as only a single school in the country even offers a Master's in my field.


----------



## Roy T.

Supe said:


> Awfully defensive considering I merely posted a comment in jest. Then again, I must not be one of those "real smart" people mentioned in your post as I have the time to sit here and type a response, and have neither a Master's nor a PE. I am a relatively "new" engineer however, yet still find myself gainfully employed with little fear of being dismissed from my job.
> To say that companies are only hiring new engineers with Master's degrees is simply incorrect. In fact, the vast majority of new hires in the engineering field do not. There are trade-offs with any sort of post-graduate degree when seeking employment in a struggling economy. If you are able to find work, you may have a slightly higher starting salary. However, for an entry level engineering role, companies may see no need to pay more money for additional education when there is no experience to support it, especially when you've got other candidates coming from the top-tier schools.
> 
> If anything, that Master's may give you the nod over another candidate with all other credentials being equal after gaining a few years of experience, but in all likelihood, your starting pay isn't going to change at that point. I WILL be pursuing my Master's in the near future, but only because I am in a field that is typically thought of as exempt and has very little need for a PE. The Master's will simply add credibility to my functioning role in the eyes of the clients and pad my resume, as only a single school in the country even offers a Master's in my field.


not defensive at all - for all you know I could be pulling your chain 

I only know what I see. No one is suggesting that with only a BS you are unemployable. But i see who is getting "good" offers and those who are taking whatever comes their way.

I "only" have a BS - although I've been around a few years. For kids coming right out of school, it's tougher now than it's been in a LONG time. If your goal is to get a *good* well-paying job I'd recommend MS over the MBA. 10 or 20 years ago I'd have picked the MBA.


----------



## chaosiscash

Roy T. said:


> Companies aren't hiring NEW engineers without a masters degree. that is the reality of the world in which we find ourselves.






Roy T. said:


> No one is suggesting that with only a BS you are unemployable.


I'm confused.


----------



## MonteBiker

Supe said:


> The Master's will simply add credibility to my functioning role in the eyes of the clients and pad my resume, as only a single school in the country even offers a Master's in my field.


Supe,

Slightly off subject, but out of curiosity, which field and school?


----------



## Supe

MonteBiker said:


> Supe,
> Slightly off subject, but out of curiosity, which field and school?



Welding Engineering, The Ohio State University.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I already have the M.S., I'm going to be studying for the GMAT in the next few months. If I do well I may try to apply to some top notch schools, which would more than likely mean I would have to move. We'll see.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Supe said:


> Welding Engineering, The Ohio State University.



Why TF do people call it "The Ohio State University". My cousin is getting a master's, PhD there and he's taken to calling it that. It's totally unecessary to add "the" at the front.


----------



## chaosiscash

"The Ohio State University" is the official name, isn't it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

chaosiscash said:


> I'm confused.


You beat me to it.

Another body blow to the cred.


----------



## Roy T.

Capt Worley PE said:


> You beat me to it.
> Another body blow to the cred.


oh noooooo. another "body blow".

my "street cred" is gone! not that! anything but that!

arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:

btw - welding engineering is a very good choice. the O&amp;G industry simply can't find those guys.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Roy T. said:


> Depends on what you want to do. If you ever want to practice as a Professional Engineer or even get an Engineering job in today's morket an MS is a no brainer. Unless you go to a real top-notch MBA program and never intend to practice Engineering professionally, I would think twice about an MBA. The market is flooded with them.
> Back in the day... when I graduated in 1991... a BS degree in civil engineering required, at a MINIMUM, 153 semester hours. Today that same degree can be had for 125 hours. This is little more than an introductory curriculum and just not enough for professional career in Engineering. In a lot of undergrad programs, basic topics like linear algebra and stress/fem analysis aren't even taught until the grad level. Industry is demanding more from new hires.
> 
> If you *really* want to make the big bucks and work at the highest levels of industry - bite the bullet and get a PhD.


Wow, not at my school, I graduated in 2002 and I think I had more than 130 to graduate.

Be aware though depending on the school -the way credit hours are allotted is a little different. For example back in the semester days you had 4 "terms" (not including summer) so if you took 12 credits each term that would be 48 for the year.

Now many schools are on the Trimester plan, 3 terms. Basically what many of the courses you may have taken where "squished into" 1 longer course. But you might still be just getting say 4 credits, instead of 6 for 2 classes. All I know is that I constantly was taking 16+ credits and barely graduated in 4 years. Most of my contemporaries took longer.


----------



## Supe

chaosiscash said:


> "The Ohio State University" is the official name, isn't it?


Yes.



> In 1986, a new University logo was introduced in the hopes of moving away from the "OSU" symbol, which had been used since 1977. The change from simply "OSU" was said to "reflect the national stature of the institution." University officials wanted the institution to be known as "The Ohio State University," again, since OSU could also mean Oregon State and Oklahoma State University.
> However, the "The" was actually part of the state legislation when the university was renamed in 1878. The following excerpt is from the Board of Trustee minutes:
> 
> "...the educational institution heretofore known as the 'Ohio Agricultural and Mechanical College,' shall be known and designated hereafter as 'The Ohio State University.'"
> 
> Those who wanted the name change thought the original name was too narrow in scope, and that it was inadequate for the institution that was the only beneficiary of the land grant act. President Edward Orton was insistent that a new name would separate the institution from other colleges in Ohio.
> 
> Legend also has it that "The" was used to show the other colleges which institution was supposed to be the leader in the state - both in size and in financial support from the legislature.


----------



## csb

I went the MBA route and I'm glad that I did so. My college required way more than 125 hours to escape with an engineering degree. I felt that the MBA better balanced what I had learned and it has been useful in my career. I personally don't feel that a MS would have benefited me more.


----------



## Chucktown PE

The M.S. in engineering has been very good for me and I would say that it upped my starting salary by 20%. I went straight through and did B.S., M.S. in 5 years total (with a couple of summer schools). In addition, it has placed me in a position a bit higher than my peers without the M.S. in my company. But, I don't want to be doing design work forever. I want to move into upper management and I think the M.B.A will give me a leg up in that department.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

chaosiscash said:


> "The Ohio State University" is the official name, isn't it?


Remember when USC (South carolina) tried that 'The USC' bs? Even the students laughed at it.



Roy T. said:


> oh noooooo. another "body blow". my "street cred" is gone! not that! anything but that!


Yo!


----------



## chaosiscash

Capt Worley PE said:


> Remember when USC (South carolina) tried that 'The USC' bs? Even the students laughed at it.


Well, like I've always said, if you want to go to USC, you've got to have a sense of humor.


----------



## squishles10

in with chucktown. i did the bs, got the ms in engineering. i found it got me a higher salary, faster promotions, but only slightly, and not really what i was looking for. i got a serious technical depth that wasnt all that applicable and at the moment isnt hirable (is that a word?) and now im going for an MBA at a top 25. ive talked to potential employers around the metro and several and mentioned a requirement of a top 25 mba program as a criteria for hiring (as in dont go to the one that doesnt even require the gmat) and they all cost about the same around here so thats where i am now. i think that someone else mentioned the split of design engineer and manager and that definitely is true. if one or the other is mor your style, then that should anser your question. if not, then maybe youre not ready.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

chaosiscash said:


> Well, like I've always said, if you want to go to USC, you've got to have a sense of humor.


Yeah, and thank God I did.


----------



## EnvEngineer

I got my MS in civil Engineering and glad I did, the question is really are you looking long term into upper management of manager of a technical group. If you have a BS in Engineering and a PE that will take you quite far, you then come to the point were you will be a department head or go into management. If I had it all to do over I would have gone MBA.


----------



## Diogo

EnvEngineer said:


> I got my MS in civil Engineering and glad I did, the question is really are you looking long term into upper management of manager of a technical group. If you have a BS in Engineering and a PE that will take you quite far, you then come to the point were you will be a department head or go into management. If I had it all to do over I would have gone MBA.


I am 25, and just finished my MBA..took me 3.5 years part time while I was working. So far I have no regrets, but do think that it balances you out as a professional. I am interested to see how much it helps me in the future. I know I won't become a manager just because I have it, but think it may give me a leg up.

The beauty of it is that an MBA gives you the same qualification as someone who has a business undergrad and an MBA, except you also are an engineer with a PE. And its interesting to see in my classes how many individuals started out as engineers and now are in a completely different career path. In this market, you need to be diversified. I think an MBA does that for you.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

I gotta tell you guys it is a little amusing to read this thread, and everyone is worrying if a BS + a P.E. is enough.

How many billionaires dropped out of college? The list is large. http://www.online2college.com/online-colle...ut-college.html

If you want to be a millionaire I think studying the guys on that list would give you as much a chance as a MS or MBA.


----------



## JoeBoone82

D. Kephart said:


> I gotta tell you guys it is a little amusing to read this thread, and everyone is worrying if a BS + a P.E. is enough.
> How many billionaires dropped out of college? The list is large. http://www.online2college.com/online-colle...ut-college.html
> 
> If you want to be a millionaire I think studying the guys on that list would give you as much a chance as a MS or MBA.


I think the question was whether or not a MS or MBA is better to have in the engineering industry. Not how to become a millionaire, or whether or not furthering education will help do so.


----------



## Diogo

JoeBoone82 said:


> I think the question was whether or not a MS or MBA is better to have in the engineering industry. Not how to become a millionaire, or whether or not furthering education will help do so.


At the end of the day, I'm not smart enough to become a millionaire even with an MBA, so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Roy T.

Honestly - the whole notion of "upper management" is a dead end fantasy. The guys who make the most money in the *Engineering Profession *and have the most job satisfaction are the ones who run their own shop - doesn't even need to be a big one. pick a specialty, make some industry contacts and be an entrepreneur. you don't need an MBA for that... but you DO need a P.E. 

Seriously, look at what is going on in the world:

http://blogs.wsj.com/laidoff/

the above is a must read.


----------



## benbo

I got an MS in Information Systems which is similar to an MBA because I was interested in it, and it's easier than engineering. It definitely wouldn't have helped my career at all.

The only MBAs that will really help your career financially at this point are from the top schools. If you can get into the top 25 or so schools, which still boast fairly high starting salaries.

http://www.admissionsconsultants.com/mba/compensation.asp

These aren't huge, but bear in mind they are starting pay.


----------



## IlPadrino

JoeBoone82 said:


> I think the question was whether or not a MS or MBA is better to have in the engineering industry. Not how to become a millionaire, or whether or not furthering education will help do so.


I think he's used to measuring his success by how much money he makes - but that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## Road Guy

wilheldp_PE said:


> Physical Education is the one I hear the most.



The one I hear is that is stands for Pave Everything


----------



## Johnny

I think if you are several years out of college then you opt for an MBA. If you are still in school, then go for the Masters. I don't know if I could ever go back now and get a Masters or PhD in Engineering.


----------



## benbo

Johnny said:


> I think if you are several years out of college then you opt for an MBA. If you are still in school, then go for the Masters. I don't know if I could ever go back now and get a Masters or PhD in Engineering.


I think this is good advice.

I got my BSEE over 15 years ago. I looked at some sample material and exams from the graduate EE program at UCLA and other local colleges, and good Lord that stuff is hard (as far as I'm concerned). At least in communication theory, which is my emphasis. A lot of math I don't remember at all, and didn't understand that well in the first place. Lucky none of that was on the PE exam. I'd still be working the first problem 4 years later.

When I graduated with my Masters in Information Systems a couple years ago I was the top person in the class without too much effort. Granted, I didn't graduate from Wharton, but still I did pretty good.

At least for me, engineering is hard.


----------



## Master slacker

I got my Masters in mechanical engineering even though I was debating the whole MBA thing, as well. What made me decide to go for engineering is the simple fact that I hate business stuff. As far as timing goes, I got my BS in 2002 and started on my MS 2.5 years later. In that 2.5 year time period, I did seemingly nothing with my brain. :tardbang:


----------



## Eakbari

wilheldp_PE said:


> I took the middle road and got a MEM (Masters in Engineering Management). It's sorta like an MBA for engineers.





Hey I could use some help here. Can you brief me about the job opportunities available. I am considering doing my Masters in Telecomm Management, but the course is unpopular with a few students opting for it. This makes me unsure about career options..some help please


----------



## Dark Knight

The key question is: What does your company value more?

There are companies and there are companies. I used to work for one that was very serious about engineers getting the PE license. Masters degrees were someting trivial. Now I work for one where the PE is good only if you run out of toilet paper. They see Master Degree in a resume and their eyes roll all the way back to white. But if it says MBA they just shit in their pants, or panties, because the emotion and excitement.


----------



## benbo

Dark Knight said:


> Now I work for one where the PE is good only if you run out of toilet paper. ..... But if it says MBA they just shit in their pants, or panties, because the emotion and excitement.


Well, in this case they probably prefer a candidate with both an MBA and a PE - aftter the initial excitement over the MBA they can take care of the afternath.


----------



## BrianC

wilheldp_PE said:


> I took the middle road and got a MEM (Masters in Engineering Management). It's sorta like an MBA for engineers.


I got my MS in Engineering Management as well, and it is well described as "middle of the road". On the business side the program required economics, operations and organizational behavior courses. While on the engineering side the program offered the flexibility to choose from desired graduate level engineering courses. I am a mechanical, so I focused the technical side of my degree on materials and machine design.

I am very happy I went this route, and I recommend everyone to consider it. I was able to maintain the technical side which is where my interests are, but I also gained valuable business skills that are important as well. The organizational behavior course was especially foreign to me going into the class, but I really enjoyed it. That is not a topic you will cover in most MS in engineering programs.

As with everything nowadays there is a professional org:

www.asem.org


----------



## pavell

I'm halfway through my MBA program right now, and I feel like its a great idea. I'm learning so much more about finance, accounting and more importantly managing people. I'm getting such a broad introspect about corporate america, something I would never get in an engineering masters program. To move up in an organization, its not all about technical skill. Most engineers never make it to the next level because they are not well versed in the terms of finance. the mba gives you the best of both worlds, most of these business majors dont know jack shit so the engineering background puts you ahead of the game. An engineer MBA has great potential in the business world and a much higher opportunity to move up. You can work in business or in engineering. best of both worlds IMO. I know some people will disagree with me; i repeat if you want to be a hardcore design engineer, an mba is not for you.


----------



## engsinghj

JoeBoone82 said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has advised going with the Masters in Engineering. With our profession almost at the point of requiring a masters to become licensed, it would only put you ahead of the curve. (Maybe an MBA would help count towards those hours though, I am not sure) I have about 1 semester left on my M.Eng Structural Engineering. I felt that it would strengthen my knowledge in my field (especially since my undergrad Civil was not a structural emphasis) and help me when it comes time to take the PE. Either way, furthering your education can never hurt. Good luck.


I graduated from my masters program about 5 yrs ago but before I got into the MS program I was confused too. I went for GMAT and got into an MBA program, but soon realised that it wasn't a right decision. Here are the 2 main reasons:

1. The job market was not strong for MBA students.

2. I personally felt out of place while taking those classes. The reason being lack of professional experience.

I decided after a semester that I can always come back later on and finish my MBA on my company's expense!!!! In the mean time I should concentrate on MS and land a good job. Luckily it paid off and now I am in a position to continue my MBA program.

I dont think it is a good comparison to make between MS and MBA. All these years I have seen employers push towards hiring MS graduates and I think its a very good trend. I don't think students learn enough relating to one particular field in Bachelor's program. MS provides them an edge in the job market.

Hope this helps! :thumbs:


----------



## Slugger926

Roy T. said:


> Honestly - the whole notion of "upper management" is a dead end fantasy. The guys who make the most money in the *Engineering Profession *and have the most job satisfaction are the ones who run their own shop - doesn't even need to be a big one. pick a specialty, make some industry contacts and be an entrepreneur. you don't need an MBA for that... but you DO need a P.E.
> Seriously, look at what is going on in the world:
> 
> http://blogs.wsj.com/laidoff/
> 
> the above is a must read.


That is why I have been loading up on Entrepreneurship classes in my MSETM (graduated) and MBA programs. I don't have too much farther until I am totally done with the school and ready to hang a shingle. I have learned enough though how to also go after big venture capital and actually make a real impact on society.


----------



## chadesullivan

Chucktown PE said:


> The M.S. in engineering has been very good for me and I would say that it upped my starting salary by 20%. I went straight through and did B.S., M.S. in 5 years total (with a couple of summer schools). In addition, it has placed me in a position a bit higher than my peers without the M.S. in my company. But, I don't want to be doing design work forever. I want to move into upper management and I think the M.B.A will give me a leg up in that department.


That 5 year BS/MS program is definitely the best bang for your buck. Considering the potential NCEES licensing rule changes that would require an MS for PE eligibility, I can see more schools changing their programs to a 5 year with a masters, similar to most architectural programs.

I wish I would have done something like that (BS/MS) but am leaning towards a cheap state school MBA program now.


----------



## Dleg

You know, for all that talk that myself and others give about working for a while before choosing a masters program, I wish to hell I had gone ahead and gotten an MS in a 5 year program like that. It may not have been ideal, but with the possibility of needing it get licensed, and the fact that some jobs (including one I am about to start) essentially require it for promotions (as a check-off item, specialty not important), it is probably worth your time to go ahead and get one if you can do it that quickly and efficiently.


----------



## Santiagj

I went the engineering route. I finished my Masters of Engineering last year. I completed it while I was working full time and it took me 2 years to do it. I took summer and winter courses and during my last year I was taking two classes at the same time. It was tough but i am glad I did it.

I don't think the BS/MS combo option would not have suited me well. I had a tough time during my BS with "distractions". I graduated with a 2.7 gpa. My gpa for my M.Eng degree was 3.7. I was very dedicated and really wanted to learn. I was a completely different student. Most of it was because of my work experience. It did help that my employer picked up the tab only if I passed though. Graduate school was completely different than my undergrad. Everyone who is there truly wants to learn and are doing it for themselves. This creates a great learning environment. I even passed a grad level finite element analysis course. Which I would have not had I had the undergrad mentality. By the way, I don't recommend the course. I would have rather smashed my balls between two bricks.

As far as the MBA thing goes I am leaving that option open but for sometime in the future. Right now I love the engineering that I do. I don't envy my boss at all, especially around this time of year. My company usually stears engineers toward and MBA. I went oposite the grain. I believe my M.Eng and PE helped me with promotions up to where I am now. I believe longer term, maybe 10-15 years down the road, if I decide to go management the MBA would be better.


----------



## cdtriece

For me it was an easy choice. I worked a few years after my undergrad (B.S. Chemical Engineering) and decided that I wanted to specialize in fluid dynamics and CFD---something I had relatively small amount of knowledge on. I went back to school for my Masters in Mech. Engineering (basically for free by agreeing to be a TA). It has worked out well---although I don't make the $ I would like, I am doing something I love. IMHO, MBA's are a dime a dozen. I opted to do something that would set me apart a little.


----------



## mce01

1SmartEngineer said:


> Would anyone who has had to make this decision tell us how they overcame this dilemma?


I think this is (unfortunately) a no-brainer. At least taking my profession - Civil Engineer:

1) Average salary after a good MS (+ say you have 3 years of experience) might be in the 70-90k range

2) Average salary after a good MBA is probably in the 150k range (low-end with bonus)

I loved being an engineer until feeling the misery of it compared to dumb MBAers.


----------



## udpolo15

mce01 said:


> 1SmartEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone who has had to make this decision tell us how they overcame this dilemma?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is (unfortunately) a no-brainer. At least taking my profession - Civil Engineer:
> 
> 1) Average salary after a good MS (+ say you have 3 years of experience) might be in the 70-90k range
> 
> 2) Average salary after a good MBA is probably in the 150k range (low-end with bonus)
> 
> I loved being an engineer until feeling the misery of it compared to dumb MBAers.
Click to expand...

The MBA numbers you are talking about are high end from a top school. Factor in lost salary for two years, plus loans. I don't disagree that the pay range is probably higher but the spread isn't that much and other factors to consider.

Also, I think you need to consider quality of life. To make that 150K, you will likely be in consulting or IB and they own you. While engineering can be demanding, in my experience, the work/life balance is much much better.


----------



## Santiagj

Its all about quality of life. I would not have fun being an MBA'er or a bean counter. I know the money is better doing that and any decent engineer can pass all those MBA classes with flying colors. The thing is that I really like what I do. I would rather love my job than try to chase money around. Happiness is hard to come by.


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr

Santiagj said:


> Its all about quality of life. I would not have fun being an MBA'er or a bean counter. I know the money is better doing that and any decent engineer can pass all those MBA classes with flying colors. The thing is that I really like what I do. I would rather love my job than try to chase money around. Happiness is hard to come by.


Coulnt' agree more.....that's why I chose the Masters in Engineering route also!!


----------



## soobs

chadesullivan said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The M.S. in engineering has been very good for me and I would say that it upped my starting salary by 20%. I went straight through and did B.S., M.S. in 5 years total (with a couple of summer schools). In addition, it has placed me in a position a bit higher than my peers without the M.S. in my company. But, I don't want to be doing design work forever. I want to move into upper management and I think the M.B.A will give me a leg up in that department.
> 
> 
> 
> That 5 year BS/MS program is definitely the best bang for your buck. Considering the potential NCEES licensing rule changes that would require an MS for PE eligibility, I can see more schools changing their programs to a 5 year with a masters, similar to most architectural programs.
> 
> I wish I would have done something like that (BS/MS) but am leaning towards a cheap state school MBA program now.
Click to expand...

Holy crap! please tell me that aint so...


----------

